# IBS-D & Endometriosis - Connection??



## KittyKat12 (Jul 16, 2006)

Years ago, I had two laproscopies and was diagnosed with endometriosis. It wasn't until after the 2nd surgery that I begun having digestive problems what was then diagnosed as IBS-D. There are so many times that I feel like it is all somehow connected...anyone else have the same experience?


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

My gyn is somewhat of an endo specialist and when he found out about my IBS said it could very well be endo symptoms and not true IBS. Or I could be lucky enough to have both


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

A lot of women notice that ibs symptoms have started on increased after female related surgeries. After my last son was born six years ago I noticed an increase in my symptoms. At that point I had my third c-section and a tubal ligation. My symptoms have since worsened and I can't help but wonder if that was the cause. Docs usually don't give a straight answer to this one. I try relaxation techniques, deep breathing and peppermint tea to help at times. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## KittyKat12 (Jul 16, 2006)

Hmm...I have been deciding that I'm going to go back to the gastro dr. since my IBS symptoms have worsened. Do you think I should visit my gyn as well to rule out any return of endo? My last endo surgery was about 5 years ago and I was put on depo provera, so I haven't had my "monthly friend" since then - I don't even know if it could return if I haven't had my period....


----------



## 21857 (Aug 15, 2006)

What a coincedince, i came on here to make a post about this, and there are 2 posts already on here!! With both ibsd and endo, im very curious as to if they are both related now to... i never thought of it, I just thought i was really unlucky!!!


----------



## 22023 (Sep 6, 2006)

I had a complete hysterectomy in September. I didn't know I even had endometriosis until the surgery was over. The doctor said part of my colon and lower bowel was pinched off by the endometriosis. I've had IBS for over 20 years, so the doctor had hoped that removal of all this mess might help my IBS symptoms, but instead, they've become worse. So yes, I do believe there is a connection. A few weeks ago, I went for an upper and lower scope due to the fact that my IBS has become worse, but all they found was two polyps, and diagnosed me, yet again, with IBS!


----------



## 19331 (Jul 21, 2006)

I was diagnosed a couple years ago with IBS-d due to constant pelvic pain. Well after an awful summer and a couple ED visits I switched gynos and am being treated for endometriosis.


----------



## lkemerson (Feb 7, 2002)

September 2005 I had total hysterectomy that took a lot longer than expected, due to the endo throughout my gut, my bowel was a mess with adhesions as well.I am seeing a significant difference as I've switched from all day, every day D...to now the classic C/D combo. I attribute, as does my gut doc, some of that to the hormone replacement I take though.


----------



## KittyKat12 (Jul 16, 2006)

I've always thought that there was no way to determine if there were adhesions in the gut...was the only way they were able to tell was during the hysterectomy? Or, did you know before?


----------



## lkemerson (Feb 7, 2002)

Hi KittyKat12.As I understand it now...after sugery and subsequent REGROWTH of adhesions, you can sometimes feel them.I was also under the WRONG assumption that adhesions only grow if you have had surgery. You can get adhesions even if you have not had surgery. Straining can cause them. That surprised the stuffing out of me.I went in for surgery because my bladder was about to prolapse, my uterus was filled with fibroids, Adenomyosis, huge ovarian cysts (more cyst than ovaries). When they got in to do all that, they find my abodomen filled with endo and adhesions. Only previous surgery to abdomen was tubal ligation via laproscopy. After surgery I had intense feelings of pulling from the back of my navel to my pubic bone. It was so aggravating. Went to doc, said adhesions had formed again. I could have surgery to remove adhesions, and they have barrier stuff they can put in to keep it from happening (hopefully) again. There are no guarantees however, and my gut has been split too many times. I live with it. I hope that answered your questions somewhat.


----------



## KittyKat12 (Jul 16, 2006)

kselibrary-Thank you for the info - boy, talk about learning now things.If I might ask, what type of treatment/medication do you take? I am going back into the gut dr. and gyno dr. soon....really trying to "get my life back" and really want to be armed with a million questions.


----------



## lkemerson (Feb 7, 2002)

What meds I am for what? IBS?Since they took out, 'the works', I have no gynecological issues. My bladder was repaired, and then a suspension done. I had the adhesions and endo removed from bowels, and other organs it was on.I now only take lomotil as needed for IBS-D, and glycolax for IBS-D. Cenestin for HRT (developed allergy to adhesive in the hormone replacement patch, so had to go to pill.)Pre-hyster, took bc pills to help control bleeding (husband looked at me one morning and said he didn't know anyone could bleed that much and live!)If you have specifics you'd like to discuss, please let me know.Karen


----------



## 20784 (Feb 6, 2006)

hello everyone.......jsut wanted to know what warnign signals should make you go to the gynae.......are there any symptoms that are more endo related and not IBSrelated that oen can use to distinguish the two???


----------



## KittyKat12 (Jul 16, 2006)

Well, for me, the honestly wasn't any "distinguishing" factors as at first, my primary problem was severe cramping and nausea.Although, it is my understanding that w/ most people w/ endo, that it worsens when they get their period (the cramping). For me, it was constant.Personally, I've started having some of the same symptoms again (along w/ the lovely D)..so, I've decided to tag team the drs. Go to both the gyno and gut dr. and hopefully feel a bit better sooner. It's frustrating, because in an ideal world, the drs. would actually work together for your recovery.


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo (Jul 21, 2005)

I had endo about 18 years ago. Had a lazor laporoscopy. When the symptons all came back about 6 years ago I had a laporoscopy but they did not see and endo. I was mad. Thought maybe the pains were endo instead of IBS and that is was wrapped around bowel and making IBS worse. Thought maybe I could kill 2 birds with one stone. Wrong


----------



## lkemerson (Feb 7, 2002)

the endo for me caused HORRID menstrual cramps. The lay you low kind. The adenomyosis and fibroid (uterus the size of a 5 month pregnancy) contributed as well, as making me bleed so heavily I had to 'double up' and carry extra clothing. Not anything I miss, let me tell you.KittyKat, good plan on hitting up the gut guy and the gyno.I complained for years and have colonoscopy yearly and still nothing was ever said about the adhesions and endo covering part of my bowel. When they got in there, it was a freaking mess.My routine 2 hour hyster, became around an 8 hour clean up the mess, rebuild and fix a bladder, and hyster. All in all, it was worth it all.Go get em kittykat, and don't give up til you have the answers you seek. I was put off for 4 years by my gyno, went to a new one, and voila...she found the issue and FIXED it!


----------



## teeger671 (Dec 11, 2004)

My IBS is IBD_IBS...but IBS-D would be my most common symptom.Now for me it exsisted prior my endo.


----------



## 15900 (Feb 28, 2007)

> quote:Originally posted by KittyKat12:Well, for me, the honestly wasn't any "distinguishing" factors as at first, my primary problem was severe cramping and nausea.Although, it is my understanding that w/ most people w/ endo, that it worsens when they get their period (the cramping).


That really scares me!I'm really new, not only to this group, but to my whole "IBS issue" I was only suggested a diagnosis of IBS this week!I have been not so normal for months, and it was getting worse by the week during this last month or so. But the pain was so unbearable during the couple days b4 my period and the day of. The cramping, bloating, sharp pains were so bad I got really depressed and would cry all the time. Day 2 of my period was a little better, and then it just dissapeared!I had a little D off and on for the next week, but NO PAIN! it was crazy!Do you think I might have Endo??Thanks, Jen


----------



## KittyKat12 (Jul 16, 2006)

I think it is definately worth talking to your dr. about...everyone can be different and at least if you have looked into it w/ your dr, you can rule it out.


----------

